# Rabbit trapping?



## jcgreen (Dec 6, 2015)

How do I catch a rabbit in a live trap in wanting to train pups with it


----------



## TMeadows45 (Dec 6, 2015)

I catch mine with a wore trap and cut apples but don't be suprised if you catch a few opossum as well.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 7, 2015)

Build you a rabbit box and you don't have to bait it.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 7, 2015)

TMeadows45 said:


> I catch mine with a wore trap and cut apples but don't be suprised if you catch a few opossum as well.





Jody Hawk said:


> Build you a rabbit box and you don't have to bait it.



No bait is right! If you put apples or any other bait in it you will have a possum box instead of a rabbit box.


----------



## Furmaster (Dec 7, 2015)

Find some old wood. If u build it out of new wood or treated wood a rabbit won't go in it. From past experiences it's hard to catch a rabbit in a box unless it's cold too. Pyramid traps will work in warmer weather and the box traps for the winter. That's been my experience catching rabbits. Usually if u catch one in a box you will keep catching them once the box smells like a rabbit


----------



## Cleankill47 (Dec 9, 2015)

Here you go.

http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/outdoor-recreation/woodworking/build-rabbit-box-trap

Place it near a brush pile or tucked back into some briars. It might take a few days for them to find it, but after that you just keep resetting it..

The link for the plans are at the bottom of the article.. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 9, 2015)

For those that use box traps with no bait throw some rabbit droppings in the box.I have also used a squirt bottle of rabbit scent and juiced it up as well. I have my best success with pyramid traps.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 13, 2015)

What yall talking pyramid traps? Post a picture.


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 14, 2015)

Here you go GADAWG. Red Delicious apple on the back of the stick for bait.


----------



## smiley17 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have caught plenty of rabbits with red apples and vanilla extract.


----------



## bunnyhunter (Feb 8, 2016)

I told an older gentleman once that I didn't bait my traps. He said " you fool"! Told me to bait with an onion and wouldn't have trouble with possums. never tried it but worth a shot!!!


----------



## Southern Cyote (Feb 18, 2016)

Crack corn for me. Set for squirrels  and you will catch rabbits.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 19, 2016)

X2 on the droppings and the cracked corn


----------

